# [Risolto]Errore X

## ilnanny

Salve Forum .

Ho insallato gentoo da chroot su una workstation recuperata

installato X e tutti i miei programmi preferiti ,

il problema è che all'avvio di X mi restituisce l'errore :

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
```

Questo è il Xorg.0.log:

```
[    43.326] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.6

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    43.327] Build Operating System: Linux 4.19.0-6-amd64 x86_64 Gentoo

[    43.327] Current Operating System: Linux gent3500 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Jan 28 13:54:33 CET 2020 x86_64

[    43.327] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=078dee95-a158-4f8f-b03c-5ccda09a8cf2 ro

[    43.327] Build Date: 30 January 2020  07:21:03AM

[    43.327]  

[    43.327] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

[    43.328]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    43.328] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    43.329] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 31 05:42:37 2020

[    43.332] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    43.332] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    43.332] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    43.334] (==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

[    43.334] (**) |-->Screen "Monitor" (0)

[    43.334] (**) |   |-->Monitor "StandardMonitor"

[    43.334] (**) |   |-->Device "nouveauVGA"

[    43.334] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    43.334] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    43.334] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    43.334] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    43.341] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/droid,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    43.341] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    43.341] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    43.341] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    43.341] (II) Loader magic: 0x564f30728c60

[    43.341] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    43.341]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    43.341]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[    43.341]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    43.341]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    43.346] (--) PCI:*(2@0:0:0) 10de:06dd:10de:0780 rev 163, Mem @ 0xf4000000/33554432, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xe8000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000dc80/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    43.346] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.346] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    43.346] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[    43.346] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    43.346] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[    43.346] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    43.348] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    43.363] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.363]    compiled for 1.20.6, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.363]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    43.363] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    43.363] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    43.363] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    43.364] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    43.366] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.366]    compiled for 1.20.6, module version = 1.0.16

[    43.367]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.367]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.367] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    43.367] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    43.367]    RIVA TNT            (NV04)

[    43.367]    RIVA TNT2           (NV05)

[    43.367]    GeForce 256         (NV10)

[    43.367]    GeForce 2           (NV11, NV15)

[    43.367]    GeForce 4MX         (NV17, NV18)

[    43.367]    GeForce 3           (NV20)

[    43.367]    GeForce 4Ti         (NV25, NV28)

[    43.367]    GeForce FX          (NV3x)

[    43.367]    GeForce 6           (NV4x)

[    43.367]    GeForce 7           (G7x)

[    43.367]    GeForce 8           (G8x)

[    43.367]    GeForce 9           (G9x)

[    43.367]    GeForce GTX 2xx/3xx (GT2xx)

[    43.367]    GeForce GTX 4xx/5xx (GFxxx)

[    43.367]    GeForce GTX 6xx/7xx (GKxxx)

[    43.367]    GeForce GTX 9xx     (GMxxx)

[    43.367]    GeForce GTX 10xx    (GPxxx)

[    43.367] (--) using VT number 7

[    43.486] (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:02:00.0: -19

[    43.486] (EE) No devices detected.

[    43.486] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    43.486] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    43.486] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    43.486] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    43.486] (EE) 

[    43.494] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Grazie anticipatamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che scheda modello di scheda hai? Vuoi usare nouveau al posto dei driver proprietari?

Puoi postare il risultato del comando grep DRM /usr/src/linux/.config e il tuo dmesg con wgetpaste?

----------

## ilnanny

@fedeliallalinea appena arrivo a casa posto il risultato.

Grazie

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che scheda modello di scheda hai? Vuoi usare nouveau al posto dei driver proprietari?

 

vorrei installare i driver proprietari ,ma non essedoci riuscito per adesso ho compilato con i nouveau

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare il risultato del comando grep DRM /usr/src/linux/.config 

 

qui : https://pastebin.com/uL1QQAn6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> e il tuo dmesg 

 

qui: https://pastebin.com/BQTdQ7QW

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che errore ti da con i driver proprietari?

Per nouveau dovresti abilitare il supporto nel kernel

```
# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set
```

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che errore ti da con i driver proprietari?
> 
> Per nouveau dovresti abilitare il supporto nel kernel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non me li fà compilare perchè dice che c'è un errore nel ebuild.

Adesso ricompilo il kernel con il parametro esatto e poi quando provo ad installare i Nvidia scrivo l'errore qui .

Grazie mille.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Adesso ricompilo il kernel con il parametro esatto e poi quando provo ad installare i Nvidia scrivo l'errore qui .

 

Ricorda che devi disabilitare il driver nouveau se vuoi fare andare i driver nvidia (non per compilarli) se no i due moduli vanno in conflitto.

EDIT: Se il driver nouveau lo compili come modulo puoi metterlo nella blacklist per non farlo caricare echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf, in realta' puoi farlo anche se e' compilato nel kernel passando una linea a grub ma non ricordo quale.

----------

## fturco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> EDIT: Se il driver nouveau lo compili come modulo puoi metterlo nella blacklist per non farlo caricare echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf, in realta' puoi farlo anche se e' compilato nel kernel passando una linea a grub ma non ricordo quale.

 

Intendi questo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fturco wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   EDIT: Se il driver nouveau lo compili come modulo puoi metterlo nella blacklist per non farlo caricare echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf, in realta' puoi farlo anche se e' compilato nel kernel passando una linea a grub ma non ricordo quale. 
> 
> Intendi questo?

 

Esattamente, grazie

----------

## ilnanny

Alla fine ho lasciato i driver open perchè per le mie esigenze vanno più che bene .(utilizzo di inkscape ed ogni tanto gimp )

in realtà non vedo la differenza tra nvidia e nouveau.

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto

----------

